
What are some good text books or resources on streaming and queues? - mfbx9da4
I have never used Kafka or had to maintain queues with more than a hundred jobs per hour. Most of the jobs queues I&#x27;ve had to maintain are doing simple things like sending emails or updating a third party API.<p>I&#x27;ve always resorted to simpler distributed redis based job queues such as kue [0], bull [1], celery [2] or resque [3].<p>I would like to learn more about distributed queues and architectures from first principles. Where is a good place to go?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Automattic&#x2F;kue
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;OptimalBits&#x2F;bull
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.celeryproject.org&#x2F;
[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;resque&#x2F;resque
======
yamrzou
A good start is this article by Jay Kreps (Apache Kafka co-creator and
Confluent co-founder) :

The Log: What every software engineer should know about real-time data's
unifying abstraction : [https://engineering.linkedin.com/distributed-
systems/log-wha...](https://engineering.linkedin.com/distributed-systems/log-
what-every-software-engineer-should-know-about-real-time-datas-unifying)

------
slap_shot
[https://book.huihoo.com/pdf/confluent-kafka-definitive-
guide...](https://book.huihoo.com/pdf/confluent-kafka-definitive-guide-
complete.pdf)

[https://dataintensive.net/](https://dataintensive.net/)

~~~
akshayshah
Huge +1 to Martin Kleppmann's "Designing Data-Intensive Applications." It's
the best single-volume introduction I've seen to the fundamentals of
databases, queues, and the complications inherent in making those systems
distributed.

